# Andras Schiff at Wigmore Hall



## Guest (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't know how long this will last on U-Tube so get in quickly. Here he is playing (non-stop) the music of Janacek (I didn't know these pieces) and Schumann. Please take a listen and see if you agree with me; there's something of lost vitality in his playing. It's not vivid or shaded: rather dull.


----------

